# pigeon jewelry?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone has seen this "earing" sort of thing for pigeons? It looks pretty neat, thought I'd share the picture.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

They do the earrings in syria and the bands all over the middle east and india. I am not sure what the earings are for... But I know that that the bands make noise so when they fly and land there is a nice rhythm of bells. I have a few of the bells.. I am just havent tried it yet.


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

ਕੰਨੀ ਝੂਮਕੇ ਪੈਰੀ ਝਾਜਰਾ


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeon jewelry is common out there. Earrings are just for show. A lot of bands are also for show, but many do have bells to make sounds. I would like to have some of the earrings but I would never put them on my birds.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

It's part of the "pigeon war" games in Turkey. I think they use the jewelry to specify a loft.
http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=29

This is really interesting!! The goal is to have your birds coax others to return to your loft. If they do, they become yours!! 

Taken from the website above: "If the capturing fancier is willing, these birds go for sale. Price of these birds is determined by all the fanciers in the coffee shop that day. During this sale, original owner of the bird has the first right to buy it, unless the bird is a 'Peşenk', leader of the team. These birds are not sold and become a stock bird for the capturer. After the presentation of the leader bird, the original owner pulls out of the war and looses his claim for the prize. He must also get rid of his birds in way of sale or trade and re-build his team. The prize is a pool of money collected by all fanciers and kept by the Coffee house owner. At the end of the war season the fancier with the most captures gets the prize. Price of his birds also becomes the highest in the city."


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I think that is cool.... dont they do it in new york... They try to release their birds at the same time as the other person releases them hoping to get another bird from them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes  They do that with Domestic Flights.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would like to have some of the earrings but I would never put them on my birds.


DITTO!.....................


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats what they are called... I saw this video on youtube a while back... thats where I heard about catching other peoples birds. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzJfZGbjv4s


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The bands are called "Chunjaran" in Punjabi. A lot of people use them in India. I always band my pigeons with them and they make a nice bell jingling noise when they fly or walk.

I was wondering what breed is used in the pigeon wars? The pigeons in the link Lynnwood lofts?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

On the link I saw a few dewlaps and turkish tumblers.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

A little unusual imo but each to their own i suppose, pigeons around here are pretty tough and i wouldnt want any of mine singled out for bullying, lol.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmmmmm........I think I'd prefer to paint my birds toe nails before I'd put them in earrings


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i actually just got 30 pairs of bands couple days ago from syria i took the origionl AU band from some of the old birds and put those on their legs i like them alot. i was hoping my friend would send me some earings too but he didnt


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Gurbir said:


> I was wondering what breed is used in the pigeon wars? The pigeons in the link Lynnwood lofts?


I believe they are Turkish Tumblers.


----------



## tipplerpassion (Aug 22, 2011)

hello friends,
I am athul from India, i am a tippler racer and fancier. i like to have some of these pigeon foot ornaments which makes sound.if any friends knows where to get these types of bells or if any one have these for selling please let me know.hoping for the best..my email is [email protected]
thankz..


----------



## Hyperchaotic (Oct 4, 2017)

*Where to buy*



Revolution Lofts said:


> The bands are called "Chunjaran" in Punjabi. A lot of people use them in India. I always band my pigeons with them and they make a nice bell jingling noise when they fly or walk.


I've been looking for these (jingling leg rings) for a friend. Anybody know of anywhere I can buy them (that ships to Vancouver)?


----------



## Pbukis (Nov 11, 2020)

Revolution Lofts said:


> The bands are called "Chunjaran" in Punjabi. A lot of people use them in India. I always band my pigeons with them and they make a nice bell jingling noise when they fly or walk.
> 
> I was wondering what breed is used in the pigeon wars? The pigeons in the link Lynnwood lofts?


I’m looking for some of the pigeon leg bellsDo you know where I can get some


----------



## Pbukis (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anyone know where To order the pigeon sound rings in the United States


----------

